# Soylent



## Anne (Jun 1, 2013)

No, not that.   This man has concocted a drink he takes instead of eating solid food..would you try this??   I love food, but do think if it really made me feel better, I'd be willing to try it awhile.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...u-go-without-food-forever-it-just-might-work/


----------



## That Guy (Jun 2, 2013)

Gross.  I can only say we were not designed to consume a liquid diet.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 2, 2013)

Wonder what makes this better than Slimfast, Ensure, Glucerna, etc?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, he's not a nutritionist or a dietician for one thing ... and where's the roughage? Like That Guy said I don't think humans are designed for a totally liquid diet. 

Totally wrong choice of product name.

This _kid_ skimmed through a few biology textbooks, did a quick Google and he thinks he's qualified to create an entirely new paradigm of nutrition? I don't think so.

Hell, when I was his age I lived on alcohol and weed - I guess I should have called that SudsWeed and marketed it as the next big thing, huh?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 2, 2013)

People come up with all sorts of crazy ideas. There are usually some who will believe in anything.

Jim Jones had people believing drinking kool aid was a good idea.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 2, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> People come up with all sorts of crazy ideas. There are usually some who will believe in anything.



Gotta come up with a way to sell people on the idea of eating dirt.  Will make zillions!


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 2, 2013)

"Gotta come up with a way to sell people on the idea of eating dirt.  Will make zillions!"

Just say that it "whitens teeth!" (until the enamel is worn away)


----------



## That Guy (Jun 2, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Just say that it "whitens teeth!" (until the enamel is worn away)



Hilarious!  Don't get me going on the whole obsession with teeth whitening.  Saw a woman walking down the street one day and her teeth were so white it was frightening.


----------



## Anne (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, how about a water diet, then??  Water has minerals, etc.  Anyway.....the guy came up with his own formulation of what he deemed to be a healthy drink, and says he feels better now.  Guess we could all do the same thing after enough research.

Anyone see the documentary "Fat, sick and nearly Dead"??  It may have been mentioned somewhere here before, IIRC.  He used fresh organic fruits and vegetables, and juiced for a month or so, with very good results.   I think this would be beneficial for some, depending on your health problems, of course.  For me, I have very little appetite in the heat of Summer, and this would be kind of a quick-fix, where I could get some nutrition and not have to cook or eat, as far as that goes.

No, I don't think we should 'live' on a liquid diet, that's why we have teeth for chewing.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 2, 2013)

Anne said:


> No, I don't think we should 'live' on a liquid diet, that's why we have teeth for chewing.



And that's why people will be buying the new Dirt Diet . . . to keep those chewing teeth their most intensely white, white, white...


----------



## Anne (Jun 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> And that's why people will be buying the new Dirt Diet . . . to keep those chewing teeth their most intensely white, white, white...



You might promote clay in that diet, could be healthier :  http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Diet/story?id=1167623&page=1

People may prefer that to my water diet, as it has a "tad" more texture, too.......


----------



## That Guy (Jun 3, 2013)

[h=1]Eating Dirt: It Might Be Good for You[/h]
Damn!  They beat me to it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2013)

You could always add some water to the dirt to create a "Moothie" ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 5, 2013)

I am sorry, guys, but I don't think I am into eating bugs or dirt, and definitely, I am not eating anything called "Soylent", no matter what is (or isn't) in it. I remember seeing that movie !
 I will have my soy and lentils in sprouts, thank you...
I did see the documentary Sick, Fat, and Almost Dead, and I think that man did a good job with his body makeover. I think that greens are about as healthy a food as we can eat, and you CAN get more of them by either juicing or blending them, and drinking them in a smoothie or green drink. 
I have a good variety of greens growing in my garden, plus comfrey, and of course , there are tons and tons of kudzu growing wild out here. Not to mention the dandelions, and clover. So I have enough greens to live on if I wanted to, but I don't.   
I can do okay for a while, but then I just get hungry for something I can chew, so I agree with the idea that we aren't meant to live on a liquid diet. 
I do think that the more raw, live food we can eat, the better it is for us, and that is kind of the goal that I am working toward, although I can't even envision life without pizza.....maybe if I just put enough tomatoes and pineapple on it, that will count ?


----------



## Jambi (Sep 9, 2013)

I feel best when i eat food straight from the vine.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

Hadn't seen this thread before...  more health nut stuff... bwaahahaha



Worked with one of those frenetic OCD, haven't time to live types who used to turn up at work with a thermos flask which she'd lodge in the fridge and drink at lunch time.  Yep, it was a salad.  She didn't have time to eat it like a normal human being. She'd make up the salads, including cheese and mayo,  for herself and poor benighted husband's lunch,  and then push hers through the food processor.

It looked disgusting.  Funny thing is that she never actually did anything with the time she saved. Just sat there watching how we real humans eat lunch.  She didn't seem to have any mouth or jaw problems, not any that stopped her prattling much about little anyway.   siiiigh.


----------



## terra (Sep 9, 2013)

Liquid food in.... equals liquid poop out !.....


----------



## Anne (Sep 10, 2013)

terra said:


> Liquid food in.... equals liquid poop out !.....



Well, if you're adding cayenne, you want it out quicker anyway!!!!!  :lol:


----------

